# Insurance Question



## Ch2cl2 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'be had insurance from Verizon for going on two years. Does anyone know if the insurance covers a bad/old battery replacement?

I vaguely remember when I worked for Radioshack and sold phones- we allowed for a battery replacement after a year.

Thanks for any help.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

The decreasing capacity of a rechargeable battery is considered wear and tear I believe.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Should be covered. I did a few insurance replacements through Assurion and during the process they asked what if any accessories were needed. They sent me a brand new battery without me asking for it (I already had a standard and extended battery).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

